# Muscadine Wine



## tarheel2010 (May 31, 2010)

So i made a 5 gallon batch of muscadine wine (28 lbs. muscadine, 8 lbs. scuppernog) and am going to bottle tomorrow. However, since starting fermentation, I have been reading that muscadine grapes have extremely high levels of acidity. I did not do anything to the wine to lower acidity levels. Is this a problem? I'm just slightly worried about potential health risks since people are using the phrase "extremely high" in regards to acidity levels. Thanks.


----------



## Wade E (May 31, 2010)

Well at any point you can fix this as long as its not bottled and even then it can be done but would be much more work. If done before fermentation Calcium carbonate is best, if after fermenation potassium Bicarbonate is best or yoiu could cold stabilize depending on if you have the means of keeping it cold enough long enough. I dont think there is any immediate health risks due to the high aciditybut if its way out of range then it wont shelve long possibly.


----------



## grapeman (May 31, 2010)

How does the wine taste? Short of getting a TA reading, your taste buds are your best buds. If it doesn't taste like curl your hair sharp, but rather pretty good, you will be fine. You can still get a TA reading and possibly a pH reading. Those will tell you if it is apt to be too acidic.

If it is too acidic now, cold stabilizing and potassium bicarb as Wade said will help, just don't try to use a lot of the pot bi-carb or it can leave a salty aftertaste.


----------



## lloyd (May 31, 2010)

I made some apple wine from the green apples it was very high in acid but fermented well and did not seem to be too sour after I sweetened it at the end of fermentation I was worried that it would re-ferment but it"s Alcohol content at 15% seemed to prevent that also filtered with vinjet and added 6 camden tabs to 5 gal.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 2, 2010)

I would invest $7 in a simple acid test kit. Know for certian what you acid levels are. You can then adjust accordingly.


----------



## RoseyRed (Jun 4, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I would invest $7 in a simple acid test kit. Know for certian what you acid levels are. You can then adjust accordingly.



I actually have a friend who does just that with the wine that she purchases. She, herself, isn't a wine maker but a wine aficionado who prefers her wine to be incredibly smooth and of a low acidity. I think buying the acid test kit is probably the most accurate and efficient way to tell if you're doing the right thing. Unfortunately, I'm new to the process so I can't tell you how to fix it. Ouch. lol.


----------



## Rock (Jun 4, 2010)

RoseyRed said:


> I actually have a friend who does just that with the wine that she purchases. She, herself, isn't a wine maker but a wine aficionado who prefers her wine to be incredibly smooth and of a low acidity. I think buying the acid test kit is probably the most accurate and efficient way to tell if you're doing the right thing. Unfortunately, I'm new to the process so I can't tell you how to fix it. Ouch. lol.



The most accurate way is using a ph meter to do an acid test.


----------



## PPBart (Jul 2, 2010)

tarheel2010 said:


> So i made a 5 gallon batch of muscadine wine (28 lbs. muscadine, 8 lbs. scuppernog) and am going to bottle tomorrow.



Did you follow a specific recipe? I make muscadine almost every year and I'm always interested in refining my recipes.

And I agree with others who recommend testing acid level (!)


----------

